# silvergirl



## lallilulla

In a famous song of Simon ang Garfunkel, Bridge over the troubled water, there is a parte where it's stated "Sail on Silvergirl, sail on by".  How do I exactly translate it in italian?

Thank You !


----------



## mimitabby

Silver girl is the name of a boat, boats usually have feminine names.
argenta might work!
it means a lovely silver boat...


----------



## Alfry

lallilulla said:
			
		

> In a famous song of Simon ang Garfunkel, Bridge over the troubled water, there is a parte where it's stated "Sail on Silvergirl, sail on by". How do I exactly translate it in italian?
> 
> Thank You !


since it's supposed to be a name, I suggest you not to translate it. ;


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> since it's supposed to be a name, I suggest you not to translate it. ;




Alfry, ok we should not translate names, but could you translate the sentence?

Grazie!!


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> Alfry, ok we should not translate names, but could you translate the sentence?
> 
> Grazie!!


Ok
I try but I'm not so sure.

"Sail on Silvergirl, sail on by". 
naviga sulla Silvergirl, continua a navigare


----------



## leenico

> since it's supposed to be a name, I suggest you not to don't translate it. ;


Questo e un sbaglio. Spero che anchio non sbaglio.


----------



## leenico

> I I'll try but I'm not so sure.


Questo e un altro sbaglio. Forse io posso imparare come te.


----------



## lsp

leenico said:
			
		

> Questo e uno sbaglio. Spero che anche io non sbaglio.



piccolissimi errori...


----------



## leenico

> piccolissimi errori...


 Thanks. I'm trying to correct all the English errors w/ Italian writing. This way, both parties have the opportunity to learn from each other. In my opinion there is too much one sidedness. Either people are speaking solely Italian, or solely English. If your not familiar w/ one of the languages it becomes an ardous task to try to decipher what is being said.


----------



## leenico

> Questo e uno sbaglio. Spero che anche io non sbaglio.


 I'm not too sure about this "uno". It seems to me it should be "un". Maybe we could get some more input on   this.


----------



## DDT

leenico said:
			
		

> I'm not too sure about this "uno". It seems to me it should be "un". Maybe we could get some more input on   this.



The right form is "Questo è uno sbaglio. Spero di non sbagliare anch'io" 

DDT


----------



## leenico

> since it's supposed to be a name, I suggest you not to don't translate it. ;


Écco andiamo ancora.


----------



## lsp

oh yes, uno/lo/gli when the masculine noun begins with a z or “impure s” — i.e. the letter s followed by another consonant.
lo specchio
uno studente
lo zaino
gli sport
etc.


----------



## Artrella

leenico said:
			
		

> I'm not too sure about this "uno". It seems to me it should be "un". Maybe we could get some more input on   this.





Hi Lee!! Leggi questo   

fare, commettere *uno* sbaglio


----------



## leenico

> oh yes, uno/lo/gli when the masculine noun begins with a z or “impure s” — i.e. the letter s followed by another consonant.
> lo specchio
> uno studente
> lo zaino
> gli sport
> etc.


O.K. ISP & Art, I concede. I think I read that somewhere. It's hard to keep all these rules in your head. ISP are you male or female.


----------



## leenico

> The right form is "Questo è uno sbaglio. Spero di non sbagliare anch'io"


 Now we're cooking. Thanks DDT.


----------



## Alfry

leenico said:
			
		

> Questo *è* un altro sbaglio. Forse io posso imparare come te.


giustissimo, 
siamo tutti qui per imparare anche se io faccio degli errori che avrei saputo evitare (io sono più "tonto") 

uno sbaglio is ok
un altro sbaglio is ok


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> giustissimo,
> siamo tutti qui per imparare anche se io faccio degli errori che avrei saputo evitare (io sono più "tonto")
> 
> uno sbaglio is ok
> un altro sbaglio is ok




Why? Because you have two vowel sounds one next to the other? uno altro.  Then you have to do away with the "o" ? Why don' t you place an apostrophe like in "l'aiuto" for instance? Can I say "un'altro sbaglio"?


Ciao Belli!!


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> Why? Because you have two vowel sounds one next to the other? uno altro. Then you have to do away with the "o" ? Why don' t you place an apostrophe like in "l'aiuto" for instance? Can I say "un'altro sbaglio"?
> Ciao Belli!!


pay attention:

un altro uomo (un uomo)
un altro sbagio (uno sbaglio)

"un"  refers to altro and not to the noun (uomo or sbaglio)
for a masculine gender we have "un" and "uno" depending on the name it is referring to.
----
un'altra donna (una donna) 
we have only una possibility for the feminine gender so, 
una altra is not allowed and becomes un'altra because the "a" is mercylessly killed and we put a " ' " in memory of that poor " ' ". may it rest in peace


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> pay attention:
> 
> un altro uomo (un uomo)
> un altro sbagio (uno sbaglio)
> 
> "un"  refers to altro and not to the noun (uomo or sbaglio)
> for a masculine gender we have "un" and "uno" depending on the name it is referring to.
> ----
> un'altra donna (una donna)
> we have only una possibility for the feminine gender so,
> una altra is not allowed and becomes un'altra because the "a" is mercylessly killed and we put a " ' " in memory of that poor " ' ". may it rest in peace





Chiarissima la tua spiegazione!!! Grazie Alfry!!!


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> Chiarissima la tua spiegazione!!! Grazie Alfry!!!


prego.

remember:
keep in your mind only 2 possibilities:

un altro (when the name that it refers to is masculine)
* un altro cane
* un altro giorno
* un altro tiramisù, grazie
* un altro cancelletto 

un'altra (when the name that it refers to is feminine)
* un'altra mano (mano is feminine)
* un'altra banana
* un'altra giornata faticosa


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> prego.
> 
> remember:
> keep in your mind only 2 possibilities:
> 
> un altro (when the name that it refers to is masculine)
> * un altro cane
> * un altro giorno
> * un altro tiramisù, grazie
> * un altro cancelletto
> 
> un'altra (when the name that it refers to is feminine)
> * un'altra mano (mano is feminine)
> * un'altra banana
> * un'altra giornata faticosa




Grazie Alfry! Ma, cosa significa "cancelletto" io non posso trovare questa parola in dizionario.  Un'altra cosa>> mano è femminina anche in spagnolo!


----------



## mimitabby

we need to get back to "sail on"
that really means Sail forward.. like go on...
so the translation couldn't be naviga sulla silvergirl,
it would be naviga via silvergirl or something like that!


----------



## Alfry

alfry said:
			
		

> Ok
> I try but I'm not so sure.
> 
> "Sail on Silvergirl, sail on by".
> naviga sulla Silvergirl, continua a navigare


well
so I'm going to correct myself
va avanti Silvergirl, continua a navigare

how's that?


----------



## mimitabby

that actually sounds more poetic!


----------



## lsp

Artrella said:
			
		

> Grazie Alfry! Ma, cosa significa "cancelletto" io non posso trovare questa parola in dizionario.  Un'altra cosa>> mano è femminina anche in spagnolo!


Here is a whole cancelletto thread!

I wonder if there is a pattern of same gender with Italian and Spanish words. Do you know if they are usually the same?


----------



## lsp

leenico said:
			
		

> ISP are you male or female.


Female. That's an "L" btw... Lsp. Although I've learned to answer to both isp and lsp in these forums! My nickname once upon a time was Lee.


----------



## leenico

> Female. That's an "L" btw... Lsp. Although I've learned to answer to both isp and lsp in these forums! My nickname once upon a time was Lee.


 Thank god. If I ever flirted w/ you & I found out you that were male I would never be able to live it down.


----------



## lsp

That's 200 posts for you!


----------



## leenico

> That's 200 posts for you!


I know. Isn't that great? I worked in the city for a short while. I was a consultant & was farmed out to different places. I think it was near 51st on the east side. Not a nice area.


----------



## lsp

51st on the east side is really nice actually (Sutton Place)... maybe it was west (Hudson river side)? Was it recent? Sounds like you left that _literally_ far behind.

Any second now a moderator who shall remain nameless (hi, S!) is going to scold us...


----------



## Alfry

lsp said:
			
		

> 51st on the east side is really nice actually (Sutton Place)... maybe it was west (Hudson river side)? Was it recent? Sounds like you left that _literally_ far behind.
> 
> Any second now a moderator who shall remain nameless (hi, S!) is going to scold us...


LOL...
anticipation of a scoldig is worse then the scolding itsself


----------



## Silvia

Ehm, lsp, sai già tutto, perché allora mi devi far intervenire? 



			
				leenico said:
			
		

> Écco andiamo ancora.


 I suppose you wanted to say "here we are again", that's an idiomatic expression for "Ci risiamo" or "Ci siamo di nuovo".


----------



## leenico

> 51st on the east side is really nice actually (Sutton Place)... maybe it was west (Hudson river side)? Was it recent? Sounds like you left that literally far behind.


Last reply. You are right. It was the west side.


----------



## leenico

> I suppose you wanted to say "here we are again", that's an idiomatic expression for "Ci risiamo" or "Ci siamo di nuovo".


I wanted to say "here we go again".


----------



## Silvia

Sorry, I thought of here we go again and typed here we are again! My typo! That was clear because you used the verb andare. Forgive me


----------

